# Saurek`s 125G Iwagumi



## Saurek (19 Jun 2011)

Greetings. As I promised in my introduction post here is journal.

A bit of back-story.

125-gallon rimless tank, made from opti-white low-iron glass(all but the back side) - in our region(Russia) we still do not have all ADA production - especially bulky things like tanks and stands. So I was forced to order aquarium from local aquarium-workshop. Gladly guys there know their work well. Dimensions are: 130X60X60cm - Im not very good with Imperial metric system - so will stick to metrical one in some cases.
ADA-style stand - also ordered from local factory. Well, not absolute similarity to ADA-ones, but somewhere close.
Lightsystem - its SunSun HLD-1250C - it have 2X150W MHQ bulbs and 2X54 t5 bulbs. Original(marine ones) bulbs were replaced by Sfiligoi 6500K daylight MHQ (now after 2 years of use they are dead - I`ve replaced them with BLV 8800K bulbs - Sfiligoi ones were too yellowish I must say, those new ones are pretty close to ADA ones I guess) and dennerle Amazon Day t5 bulbs - 6000K. Hope to get bright clear daylight in the result.
Filter system. Amano advices to have filter capable to circulate 5-10 volumes of tank per hour and with filter canister volume of 8-10% of actual tank volume - so I decided to stick with Eheim 2260 - looks like R2D2 from StarWars, quite bulky, but extremly strong, reliable and cheap for it capabilities. His pump have 2400l/hour power and canister volume is 18 liters. With the cost about 230 USD - its pretty nice.
CO2 - its balloon pressured system from Dennerle with 6-liter fire-extinguisher balloon(replacing small 0.5 Dennerle one). Reactor is Dennerle ceramic diffuser - very similar to ADA ones. Clear and beautiful.
Finally, substrate system. I was choosing between ADA and Dennerle. Two years ago I sticked to Dennerle - its considered to be more friendly to beginner. Today I would go for ADA, but since I already have a lot of gravel - I`m going to continue to use it. Well, it`s not bad at all. Early Oliver Knott`s works were based on that system (now he uses his own soil).
Dennerle using 1-3 mm quartz gravel instead of aqua-soil and deponit mix instead of PowerSand. Also Dennerle advices to put heating cable for right circulation in the aquarium bed.

Here is the link to old APC thread with former setup and scape: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/foru ... urnal.html

So, after few nights of removing gravel -(since it get mixed with deponit - it was nasty) everything were ready for the stonework. So far I have this result:





-Front view




-45 angle view

Planting plan is pretty simple: HC carpet and perhaps eleocharis parvula at the back. Fish: company (if not entire battalion) of some tiny schooling guys plus cleaning crew of shrimps and ottos/SAE. Btw, any suggestions about main fish? Cardinal Tetra is a classic, but perhaps I should try something else?

Don`t be confused with white particles in the substrate - since I use old one - it get mixed with deponit. I gonna add more fresh quartz to cover it and to cover stones a bit more as well.

So - what do you think? Waiting for your critics and suggestions. Don`t be shy.


----------



## Zerocon (19 Jun 2011)

Absolutely love it, it's nice to see some variety , and not the typical big 'three stone' layout.
Great job, I love the tank too, can we get some pictures of the stand??


----------



## ghostsword (19 Jun 2011)

It looks amazing, great looking tank, and those dimensions are really big, lots of depth to play with.

What plants you got in mind? Hairgrass? Blixa on the corner and hairgrass all over would look amazing! 

Love it.


.


----------



## Saurek (19 Jun 2011)

*Stand pics*

Here is the some pics of the stand:













Don`t be confused with the absence of the filter - 2260 is chilling in the bathroom atm - getting cleaned for duty.

Well, idea was to make a ADA-style stand - I`ve ordered it in one little company - they make different furniture - not only aquarium stands. They messed a bit with the doors - gap is too big. And material is CPD - ADA uses harder wood. But it quite stable - so far 2 years of use. Also they make pipe arm for lighter.


----------



## Saurek (20 Jun 2011)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> It looks amazing, great looking tank, and those dimensions are really big, lots of depth to play with.
> 
> What plants you got in mind? Hairgrass? Blixa on the corner and hairgrass all over would look amazing!
> 
> ...



*smiles* Thank you.

So far planting plan is pretty simple: HC all around and eleocharis at the back. I`m bit scared to put a mix of HC, blyxa, riccia, hairgrass etc - cus it could get mixed too much one day. For example: http://www.pbase.com/plantella/image/35433519 - really looks good, but I think that ADA guys put hella lot of effort to keep it in control but  it all ended with wild mix anyways.

Btw, some ppl say thay I should group stones closer. But I afraid that my stones aren`t big enough to create a strong impression that way - so I decided to stick to mountain chain/reef rock concept. Suggestions?


----------



## LondonDragon (20 Jun 2011)

Looks good, but most of the rock work is very low and after the plants grow in most of those rocks will disappear so careful with that, good luck


----------



## Saurek (20 Jun 2011)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Looks good, but most of the rock work is very low and after the plants grow in most of those rocks will disappear so careful with that, good luck



Yeah, that could be a problem. I guess I should get them a bit up. But it`s okay if some of the lesser ones will be covered - it was the idea.

Thank you!


----------



## Saurek (20 Jun 2011)

Here is slightly modified version with more grouped up rocks:





Like it more so far.


----------



## Joecoral (20 Jun 2011)

Saurek said:
			
		

> Here is slightly modified version with more grouped up rocks:



Looks much better


----------



## Saurek (21 Jun 2011)

*Version 2.0 (beta)*

Here comes version 2.0 (beta - may add some small rocks and more gravel for sure):





Looks "simplier" and stronger I guess.


----------



## LondonDragon (21 Jun 2011)

*Re: Version 2.0 (beta)*



			
				Saurek said:
			
		

> Here comes version 2.0 (beta - may add some small rocks and more gravel for sure):


Don't think you need more rocks now, all you need is more gravel on both sides to make the scape look deeper. congrats


----------



## Saurek (22 Jun 2011)

*Re: Version 2.0 (beta)*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Saurek said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you Well, I have tried different variants today - even to combine new left side with "old" right side - nothing that could satisfy me. So there is version 2.1 - I have replaced supporting rocks in left and right sides. Also, added some gravel. Should I add more btw?





- front view (almost my computer seat if I turn back 180 degrees)





- angle view (from the armchair, next to my computer seat)

I guess I should left it for day or two - since my eyes "get blurred" with different setups so far. At the moment I can`t find the better variant. We will see.


----------



## Orlando (22 Jun 2011)

Your hard work is going to pay off. This is a nice example of what planted tanks will teach you, patience Very well planned and I assume a marvelous execution.


----------



## Tom (22 Jun 2011)

That is so much better than the first version! Very nice hardscape there.


----------



## LondonDragon (22 Jun 2011)

Looking great now, I would not do a lot more to it now other than planting and fill it up with water  congrats


----------



## ShaunWhite (22 Jun 2011)

Great looking tank, look forward to seeing it planted up.

Cheers
Shaun


----------



## Saurek (23 Jun 2011)

Another day - another setup

Praise be to the Photoshop. I tried to combine two parts - "good" left and right from both of previous setups..and find it to my liking at last. Well, only thing I miss in new right side - is big badass stone, but - since it was half-burrowed - I was able to replace him by using two other stones. So here comes our "mutant" setup - which took good sides from both of his parents:





I think that I was able to create a feeling of one big underground stone in the right side now.

I guess that I need to add more substrate again


----------



## Gill (23 Jun 2011)

Really Like this scape. The placement Gives great depth, And I agree that plant's will need heavy pruning to keep the feel you are going for with this.


----------



## Saurek (23 Jun 2011)

*Finale*

So here comes the final version. Played with left side a bit - most important - moved small stone to the left, feels more natural now. Added another 10 kg of gravel.

I`m about to plant that baby:









Photos of the planting process incoming.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (23 Jun 2011)

Very nice start. Looking forward to that one.


----------



## Saurek (24 Jun 2011)

Here is some planting process pics:






- HC - its on the metal net, not in wool - was pain to plant 5 such units.





- Tweezers resting on the cliff watching far islands.





- Planting Barge on duty.

Filling it with water at the moment. Got to set filter ready, connect lilly pipes and CO2 before bed.


----------



## Saurek (24 Jun 2011)

Sorry for delay in posting - I have troubles with filter. 2260 is weird machine. Yeah, it have insane power for it cost..but is super bulky, hard to prime sometimes, pretty noisy. Yesterday I have troubles with pump (guess silicon ring get damaged, so it caused leaks, fixed it with silicon-tape, but it was only half of the troubles. 2260 is generally is a big can with cap, where the pump sits, and some screws that holds that cap refused to rotate at 100 % = that mean leaks. Fixed it today - simply added shims, working smooth so far.

So if you ever consider to purchase that filter - think twice. It have its advantages, but its extremely hard to set up.

Anyways, here is pics of the second day after setup night:









Water is a bit cloudy - but what else should I expect on the second day without cycled before filter (last setup I have two tanks functional).

Will keep you updated.


----------



## Bobtastic (24 Jun 2011)

Looking good! Wish u every success with ur HC!


----------



## flygja (27 Jun 2011)

This is going to look real good.


----------

